#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Tutorial Mikrotik e Ubiquiti - Numero de Clientes Wireless + Voltagem – The Dude

## interhome

Tutorial Mikrotik e Ubiquiti - Numero de Clientes Wireless + Voltagem – The Dude




> *
> Atualizado em 03/02/2013 11:04 
> 
> Tutorial Mikrotik e Ubiquiti - Numero de Clientes Wireless + Voltagem – The Dude* - v.02
> 
> 
> No menu da esquerda clique em no ícone "Functions", dar dois cliques em cima para abri-lo,após Abrir clique no botão + e preencha os campos dessa forma: 
> 
> nome: wireless_clientsUnder "Code" ou “codigo” = 
> ...


Agradecimentos e fontes de pesquisa:

Ao membro “gzanatta00” com seu tópico Voltagem de 23-03-2010 https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=136532
www.mikrotik.com/download/Mikrotik.mib
http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Number...reless_Clients
http://www.oidview.com/mibs/14988/MIKROTIK-MIB.html

"A ferramenta profissional é aquela que se encaixa naquele cenário especifico. Uma verruma não é menos profissional do que uma maquina de furar. Depende da habilidade do profissional que esta utilizando."
Coloquei 4 links que servem de consulta para quem desejar desenvolver soluções para evoluir nosso fórum.

----------


## interhome

Para que a voltagem e os clientes sejam mostradas é necessário configurar a snmp corretamente e que o equipamento tenha a capacidade de leitura. 
A voltagem na ubiquiti não temos ainda e falta em rbs mais antigas. 
Caso possuam algumas duvidas em como configurar o The Dude segue um link muito bom:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=129058

Não esqueçam de agradecer a TODOS os envolvidos pois esse é o melhor presente para quem posta.

----------


## interhome

Com relação ao consumo. Criei esse tópico para ajudar a visualização dos processos ativos no Mikrotik.

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...354#post658354

----------


## AndrioPJ

No tópico fala para Mikrotik e Ubiquiti.
Ainda não testei, mas pude observar que ao citar o oid, é citado uma url fonte mikrotik.
Esses oid funcionaria no ubiquiti também?


Para contribuir com o tópico, segue algumas oid que podem ser usadas no ubiquiti:



> [Device.Name]
> [Device.AddressesCommaList]
> cpu: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.4.2.1.3.1")]%
> Uptime: [oid("1.3.6.1.2.1.1.3.0")]
> Stations: [array_size(oid_column("1.3.6.1.4.1.14988.1.1.1.2.1.3.0"))]
> Total Memory: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.1.0")]
> Free Memory: [oid("1.3.6.1.4.1.10002.1.1.1.1.2.0")]


Todas as OID acima já foram usadas por mim a muitoooo tempo atras.
Porem, com o intuito de tirar o máximo proveito do processamento e ter o máximo de pps possível .. acabei desativando o snmp e o "extra reporting" dos ubnt.
ambas as funções aumentam o processamento dos ubnt, o que faz muita diferença em enlaces com grande trafego.

Para quem não liga muito para esses detalhes adicionais e querem ter o maior desempenho possível para atender os clientes...
Eu recomendo usar o monitoramento do The Dude somente por ping.

----------


## interhome

Funcionam. 
Vejo que começou a contribuir. 
Muitos possuem pedaços que penso que no forum nos encontramos para junta-los.

Fiz a versão v.1 com intensão que ela chegue a pelo menos v.1000. Basta testar, tem uma função ou algo para contribuir. testamos e vamos atualizando. Com o protocolo snmp basta ter criatividade. Para podermos coletar ao maximo informações dos dispositivos de rede. Exemplo: Medir o nivel dos cartuchos da impressora, receber alerta do seu nobreak .... Gostaria de saber criar gráficos do numero de cliente activo, tipo o que temos nos enlaces. Quem souber ...

----------


## tamanho

pessoal, preciso criar um SNMP em cada mikrotik que quero monitorar ou basta ser um para todos (com o mesmo nome), eselecionar o mesmo no The Dude, pois coloquei o mesmo em tres mikrotik e so no centralizador esta funcionando, rb450g ja nas rb493h nao funcionan nenhuma funcao parece nao estar conectando o SNMP. pois na aba SNMP do MK no Dude nao aparece nada mas nas outras abas esta normal.

----------


## interhome

> pessoal, preciso criar um SNMP em cada mikrotik que quero monitorar ou basta ser um para todos (com o mesmo nome), eselecionar o mesmo no The Dude, pois coloquei o mesmo em tres mikrotik e so no centralizador esta funcionando, rb450g ja nas rb493h nao funcionan nenhuma funcao parece nao estar conectando o SNMP. pois na aba SNMP do MK no Dude nao aparece nada mas nas outras abas esta normal.


Não é obrigatório possuir comunidades com “nomes” distintos.
Pode usar apenas uma única comunidade em toda sua rede eequipamentos.
 A boa pratica diz nãousar a "public".
 Agora importante éque no seu the dude o usuário e senha que estão no equipamento, estejam nele.Para que the dude use o privilegio do usuário no router.
Qualquer duvida posta que ajudo.

----------


## tamanho

conferi as senhas e estao certas ate porque na aba RouterOS aparece os dado e interface do minrotik ja na aba snmp nao aparece nada e estou usando o publicDude, pode verificar pra mim?

----------


## rogeriodj

> No tópico fala para Mikrotik e Ubiquiti.
> Ainda não testei, mas pude observar que ao citar o oid, é citado uma url fonte mikrotik.
> Esses oid funcionaria no ubiquiti também?
> 
> 
> Para contribuir com o tópico, segue algumas oid que podem ser usadas no ubiquiti:
> 
> 
> Todas as OID acima já foram usadas por mim a muitoooo tempo atras.
> ...


Como adiciono a função uptime para os ubiqutis?

----------


## interhome

> Como adiciono a função uptime para os ubiqutis?


Para te ajudar eu criei esse tópico: https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...2#post658782Se tiverem mais informacoes so postar que vamos melhorando !!!

----------


## claudinhohw

belo tutorial, eu uso o the dude enviando sms em falhas de ping por exemplo; o link cai para de pingar ele envia sms, fiz todas as regras para o voltagem mais ele não mostra pop com o erro nem abre algum disparador de erro nem msg teria como fazer isso com o monitoramento de tensão tipo baixou de 11a ficar down e disparar um sms?

----------

